# Track Cleaning Car or Truck



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone ever hack mod a vehicle to run around the track to clean and polish the rails in the track? Or clean the track surface itself? One or two lanes at a time?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

See here: http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/Track_Cleaner/track_cleaner.html


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I made one from a Tyco Turbo Train. It was fun to build and it worked OK. 

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/Track_Cleaner/track_cleaner.html



















Nothing beats cleaning the track by hand though.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Man you beat me by like 30 seconds... :wave:

(Oops the BBS only allows posts every 60 seconds...LOL)


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

:wave: LOL Scott. I've had that in my favorites for like two years now, and see alot of those trains around. One day I actually gotta try it. 

One other tip, for general "wipe downs' I took a piece of synthetic chamois, let it dry out, then re-hydrated it with stainless steel cleaner (spray type used for kitchen stuff). I keep it in a small tupperware container, it's ready to use any time I need it.


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought this cleaner that snaps on a super g+ car on ebay through scaleauto:Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Electrex-HO-Track-Cleaner_W0QQitemZ6060520683QQcategoryZ2619QQcmdZViewItem

It cost about $9.00 with shipping. It works pretty good for me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Gunther455 said:


> I bought this cleaner that snaps on a super g+ car on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So what's the best lap time with it? :tongue:

'doba


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Those scaleauto cleaners are OK but they don;t handle bank turns too well

I made on of the Tyco train cleaners and it worls great.

My AJ's "Ocssr the track cleaner" is still the best though!


----------

